# Knitted coat clothes hanger (wooden) pattern (free); Enjoy!!



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

http://rosbadger.blogspot.com/2009/01/knitted-coat-hanger-cover.html


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, for the neat coathanger and lavendar bags pattern ! 

My goodness, girl, how do you find the time ? I just looked At your blog, checked out a few of your 'favorite blogs' (some of which I found that I might also like), saw that you write books, and, and, and ...... ! 

Thanks for sharing so much of your amazing self !! Izzy


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

izzy said:


> Thank you, for the neat coathanger and lavendar bags pattern !
> 
> ((((((((( YW! I have plenty of other coat hanger patterns, too - more in the crochet line than knit, but the knit one I have here is the same as the one I sent to the forum where I found it online. I think there were others in that main draw, but I didn't look at them. @@
> 
> ...


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay then ... I am sorry that I got you mixed up with someone else ! However, after reading your ID page, I am truly impressed and amazed and wondering 'how do you find the time' ?!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Many coat hanger (wood & wire) covers here to crochet. Also ribbon / fabric for wire hangers.

http://tipnut.com/hanger-cover-tutorial/

http://karenmandersen.typepad.com/karen-m-andersen-mixed-m/tutorials.html SOMETHING LIKE THIS KJNITTED?

http://dottieangel.blogspot.com/2010/03/happy-hanger-how-to.html


----------

